#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  PSCAD 4.2.0 Professional

## manuel_cv

Hello colleagues.



Sharing a working PSCAD 4.2.0 Professional Ed. Link still working on the web.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And my personal collaboration, another link with useful information and tutorials about PSCAD.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this information be useful for all.See More: PSCAD 4.2.0 Professional

----------


## Joule

Hello Manuel

Thanks for your aportation, I need to help, I do not know to install the PSCAD, please help me

----------


## Joule

Hello Manuel

Thanks for your aportation, I need to help, I do not know to install the PSCAD, please help me

----------


## manuel_cv

Hello my friend. The installation its very easy on windows XP, on windows 7 there are some considerations.

For XP just run the setup.exe file, install PSCAD and don't open it yet. It is important that you have a GNU Fortran installation pack that can be found here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Just follow the instructions. Some times an error is shown, first install the GNU Fortran and then install PSCAD. When it ask you for the installation of Fortran just cancel that step.

Then open the "c r a c k" folder and put the m e d i c i n e in the same directory with pscad.exe and execute it. PSCAD.exe can be found in C:\...\PSCAD420Eval\bin\win.

For windows 7 the setup.exe of PSCAD only runs in compatibility mode. Just left click on setup.exe, Properties, Compatibility, Check "Execute this program in compatibility mode for" Windows XP.

Hope it helps.

----------


## Joule

Thanks my friend, the PSCAD is installed succefully, you are great.
Bes Regards.
A additional question, do you have Digsilent 15, cyme 7 full version or etap 12?

----------


## Joule

Thanks my friend, the PSCAD is installed succefully, you are great.
Bes Regards.
A additional question, do you have Digsilent 15, cyme 7 rev 5 or etap 12?

----------


## Joule

Another question do you have a m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e of CEGS SES, please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## manuel_cv

Some of those software are in the forum. Not the version you are asking but a very new one, for digsilent there is the 14.1 i think. Search in the forum and the posts my friend.

----------


## mackernel

thankyou manuel
you are great !

best reagards

----------


## nooralhuda

PSCAD 4.2.0 doesn't recognize the GNU Fortran Compiler, is there a way to manually set the compiler path?

----------


## surgeArrester

This is an old version we can download and install pscad 4.5.1 free version but with limited nodes. I think this version doesnt run in 64bit os

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## lux001

Hi, the  m e d i c i n e (3kb) does not work! i have win7 system, also tried with compatibility mode, but no work? any advise? thx!

----------


## surgeArrester

Hmmm... i should work i have installed pscad 4.2.0 in win7 but i downloaded it via *******. But i think it doesnt work with 64bit because of thw gnu fortran compiler. 



Sent from my GT-I9082 using TapatalkSee More: PSCAD 4.2.0 Professional

----------


## surgeArrester

Does anyone have pscad in basic and in depth tutorials?

Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## aetap

Problem with the M E D I C I N E is 

Number of buses is limited to 14 more that that it is not accepting - any one can try the examples program

----------


## manuel_cv

I have use the program and it works fine for windows XP and 7 32 bits. Double checked.

----------


## faisalnadeem313

> Hello colleagues.
> 
> Sharing a working PSCAD 4.2.0 Professional Ed. Link still working on the web.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much

----------


## surgeArrester

> Problem with the M E D I C I N E is 
> 
> Number of buses is limited to 14 more that that it is not accepting - any one can try the examples program



Please try again. I have installed this I think last year and it works fine.

----------


## BabyBear

Hi,

I have PSCAD 4.2 with ***** but when I execute the ***** to be able to activate the professional version, nothing happens. the PSCAD is still in student version. I am using Windows 10 laptop computer. Hope someone could help me. Thanks.

----------


## manuel_cv

Hi,

Updating links. This is an old version. Only works for 32 bits WinXP, and Win7. Tutorial for installation on readme file. Pass: fuckthesystem1312.
You can also find installation files for 4.5.2, only installation files, I dont have med.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks.

----------


## mercure19100

thanks

----------


## FURQUIM

Thanks for updating.

----------

